# Driver loaded luggage, thought passenger was in the car, but she wasn't



## Lyft_94110 (Nov 16, 2015)

Lyft fail this morning.

This is why you talk to passengers, y'all -- to make sure they are with you.


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

They don't call it Lyft for nothing........


----------



## Contuber (Jan 31, 2016)

It's easier to take a bus without luggage, isn't it?


----------



## Contuber (Jan 31, 2016)

I had a trip to an airport today. The pax didn't enter the destination, "ask a passenger" my ass, and then she came out with a bag. I was to weak to tell her it would be a loss for me. 40 miles round trip, $18 fare, $13 after fees and Lyft cut. Another effing $15 guarantee hour. 

I should quit this bullyft.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lyft_94110 said:


> Lyft fail this morning.
> 
> This is why you talk to passengers, y'all -- to make sure they are with you.
> 
> View attachment 33491


DANGEROUS !

ALWAYS MAKE SURE PAX IS IN VEHICLE,ALONG WITH HANDS AND FEET WITH DOORS CLOSED.

someone could have been badly hurt !


----------



## Maynard26 (Mar 26, 2015)

Doubt this story is at all true. Total BS.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

I had picked up a guy last week sometime, he got in the front.

We're driving along and I suddenly hear a girl's voice in the back seat.

I damn near had a heart attack... They must have opened and closed the doors at the exact same time, because I had no idea she was even in the car.

Now, when i pickup ppl, i turn on the interior lights until everyone is in and pay closer attention.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

lyft_audi said:


> I had picked up a guy last week sometime, he got in the front.
> 
> We're driving along and I suddenly hear a girl's voice in the back seat.
> 
> ...


Lucky it wasn't a robber to rob the both of you.
You should pay attention as if your life depended on it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Maynard26 said:


> Doubt this story is at all true. Total BS.


I believe it.
People sometimes become mechanical performing their duties.
I could see this happening.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Yeah, it freaked me out... Now, I find myself checking all my mirrors and doors every pickup!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Yeah drove 3 bachelorette party chicks last night, talked to em n stuff, pretty fun pax....but only realized when they got out and I hit lights to check for lost belongings that I hadn't even looked at em once

3 sparsely clothed flirty drunk chicks.... I couldn't even tellyou what ethnicities or hair colors were in the back seat.

Other time, 2/3 of the pax passed out (defoggers, man..that's why I try to run drunk hours ice-cold + depressurized instead).. Never even noticed..then again, neither did their friend talking to me

Ditto on couples possibly doing stuff in back.... I don't wanna see I don't need to see, I don't even look or notice



tohunt4me said:


> I believe it.
> People sometimes become mechanical performing their duties.
> I could see this happening.


----------



## Lyft_94110 (Nov 16, 2015)

Maynard26 said:


> Doubt this story is at all true. Total BS.


Why would you say that? If you look at the Twitter user's timeline, i.e. her posts following the original post, the follow-ups make clear how the incident was resolved.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Tweeted? Timeline??

Takw me out to pasture and just shoot me now. Them scifi dystopia guys weren't half wrong this future place is one grimy, impoverished mess... Full of artificial everything, and pseudo-tech of dubious value, but definitely no freakin hoverboard.

Where guys reached the ripe d age of early 30s are old fossils indeed, it'd seem


----------



## My Limo (Feb 27, 2016)

lyft_audi said:


> I had picked up a guy last week sometime, he got in the front.
> 
> We're driving along and I suddenly hear a girl's voice in the back seat.
> 
> ...


May be there was no girl in the back seat,
What you heard was a ghost talking.
I'd pull over now and check the trunk.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Maynard26 said:


> Doubt this story is at all true. Total BS.


*Ain't necessarily no beeyess, there...................
*
I spent many years as a radio dispatcher. There was a getaway time at the colleges. I sent a driver to pick up a lady, we will call her "Susan" at Letts Hall at American U. I assign the call to the driver, the driver acknowledges it, I think nothing more of it. About fifteen minutes later, my operator is yelling at me frantically "WHOEVER YOU SENT TO LETTS FOR SUSAN JUST TOOK HER LUGGAGE AND LEFT HER THERE!!!!"

Calmly, I pencil through the tickets and find the call.

"...........annnd 506?"
"506"
"Where are you?"
"Foxhall and Reservoir" (NOTE: there are two usually travelled routes to National Airport from American U.: one is down Foxhall Road to Key Bridge, the other is down Massachusetts Avenue to the Park then over Memorial Bridge)
"Where are you going?"
"National Airport"
"Do you have the suitcase in the car?"
"Yes"
"Do you have a passenger in the car?"
"Ye--WHAT?!? WAIT!! OH NO!!!!!!!!"
"Would you please return to Letts Hall and pick up your passenger?"
"Right" (sheepishly)

Poor Jonathan. He died before his time, but I never let him live that one down.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

lyft_audi said:


> I had picked up a guy last week sometime, he got in the front.
> 
> We're driving along and I suddenly hear a girl's voice in the back seat.
> 
> ...


 Always turn on the interior lights when doing a pick up:

1. Makes yourself more visible on the road to other drivers/pax

2. Safer, both verify identities, scan pax

3. Common courtesy, better visibility inside car

I've installed LEDs for all interior lights as well


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

sorry boss man...


----------



## cin90 (Nov 12, 2015)

I believe it...

A Lyft driver drove over the foot of a pax I called on behalf of - the pax's first Lyft! Hope she's not too traumatized. She's OK, BTW. But how irresponsible of that driver! The driver said she thought the pax was in the car. SMH!


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

cin90 said:


> I believe it...
> 
> A Lyft driver drove over the foot of a pax I called on behalf of - the pax's first Lyft! Hope she's not too traumatized. She's OK, BTW. But how irresponsible of that driver! The driver said she thought the pax was in the car. SMH!


Looks like she's wearing free shoes from welfare, too big!


----------



## cin90 (Nov 12, 2015)

uberpa said:


> Looks like she's wearing free shoes from welfare, too big!


Don't know what those are and she does have a big foot but don't you think she should be in the vehicle before the driver attempts to drive away?


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

cin90 said:


> Don't know what those are and she does have a big foot but don't you think she should be in the vehicle before the driver attempts to drive away?


I mean the shoes are too big. The driver missed her foot but hit the shoe!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Lyft_94110 said:


> Lyft fail this morning.
> 
> This is why you talk to passengers, y'all -- to make sure they are with you.
> 
> View attachment 33491


Funniest pax story I've ever heard, and I've been in this business for over 15 years. I must say that is one hell of a focused driver. Focused on what, I've got no idea. To drive a fare somewhere without being observant. Only the best of the best are Uber and Lyft drivers. The driver would probably leave his wife at home when they need to go to the hospital to have their baby. This story can't be true, can it?


----------



## ExpendableAsset (Aug 12, 2015)

This is like leaving the house without remembering to get dressed. It happens in dreams, but no one is really that stupid.


----------

